# Double pumper rebuild. Ran great, now fire, secondary squirting.



## Stevegto01 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi, Repost from Holley forum but have no answers. Thanks! 
Hi, I have a Pontiac '65 LeMans/GTO clone 428 with Holley double pumper 700 cfm IIRC. I rebuilt the carb this summer, ran perfect. As it got colder, to put the car away for winter, I started it again. The carb backfired & fired twice at the carb. No air cleaner on at that point. I noticed that when not running, the secondary is squirting alot when I move the throttle. Is this normal? I thought only when the power valve opens or something, maybe I'm wrong. It is colder now than summer, maybe it doesn't like colder weather or a maladjusted choke? I think I have the mixture leaned in a bit, and I hear that may be bad. I'm just wondering if I blew out a power valve or something. I just winged the timing, but it ran perfect & responsive (in the driveway) over the summer. I could turn the key with no gas and have it start & idle, now I'm afraid as it catches on fire. Thanks for any suggestions. I have resurrected the engine after sitting for about 10 years, I had previous comp cams 268H install, new fluids, points, etc. I am just a bit afraid of fire, wondering why all of a sudden it wants to catch fire when I let up on the throttle to idle. Thanks! Steve


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry I don't have the answer to your Holley woes, but here's a link that should be helpful----- SOME HOLLEY CARB TIPS - PY Online Forums

Another thing is you really need a GOOD fire extinguisher with these old cars. Here's a thread that should be helpful about what other guys here are using.-------
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/what-best-fire-extinguisher-83529/

Best of luck with your GTO, hope things get better soon.


----------



## 60sPontiacs (Jul 14, 2016)

You triggered a flashback for me... 
I stuck a Holley DP on a cherry 67 428 Grand Prix because someone torqued on (bent the body/bowl of) the original Quadrajet. The car sat a while and when I fired it up, a couple ozs of gas sprayed real fast out of a deteriorated plug on back - directly onto the distributor points adjusting window (flap was closed, but..). I think the car would have caught fire from points sparking had I not installed a breakerless Pertronix kit (another benefit of electronic ignition) - I like the Pertronix kit because it maintains original advance curve (though gotta get gas to run high compression at stock 6 BTDC init), and it's easy to go back to original.

Others are likely smarter than me about it, but I'm dealing with this bad gas messing up carburetors. One benefit of the GTO sitting 14 years is it still had MTBE in gas instead of ethanol (food coloring won't dissolve in ethanol-free gas https://backcountrypilot.org/forum/using-food-coloring-to-test-for-alcohol-in-gas-11431 ). I can get ethanol-free gas in MO but not around here in CA (they even put it in $8/gal "101 octane VR Racing fuel")


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1968gto421 said:


> Sorry I don't have the answer to your Holley woes, but here's a link that should be helpful----- SOME HOLLEY CARB TIPS - PY Online Forums
> 
> Another thing is you really need a GOOD fire extinguisher with these old cars. Here's a thread that should be helpful about what other guys here are using.-------
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/what-best-fire-extinguisher-83529/
> ...


Here is another post on the Fire Extinguishers I posted this year. I replaced my ABC rated fire extinguisher with a BC/Marine rated fire extinguisher when it was all said and done. I got mine at Walmart, easy enough. http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/fire-extinguishers-battery-disconnect-119650/


----------

